
$75,000 a year with benefits no college needed. Employers still can’t fill jobs - max0563
https://pilotonline.com/business/jobs/article_2ddcaebb-4496-5b08-865a-c2b59821ed94.html
======
SQL2219
I read this article. The title of the article is a stretch. You don't need
college to earn that 75k, but you're going to need 5+ years of experience in a
trade to get there.

~~~
max0563
I think the point is that there is starting to be this shift again to becoming
a tradesman instead of getting a degree.

~~~
mojomark
This MIT Tech Rev article relates to that point (1). Basically outlines a near
ideal vocational education system (Siemans) and the challenge.

This is actually the ideal time for all companies to a.) automate more, b.)
increase wages, c.) explore extensible employment models (e.g. uber, air bnb,
mechanical turk, etc.). Corporations will do a and c on their own, but b is
stubbornly inhibited by misguided corporate philosophy of "work to maximize
the value of a share" vice "work to maximize value of the product offering".

1\. [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611423/rebuilding-
germany...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611423/rebuilding-germanys-
centuries-old-vocational-program/)

